# Winding through the Badlands



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 15, 2022)

While my wife drove the windy road, so I could hang out of the window like a puppy dog; this is one of several photos I took of the National Badlands in SD.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 15, 2022)

Grandpa Ron said:


> While my wife drove the windy road, so I could hang out of the window like a puppy dog; this is one of several photos I took of the National Badlands in SD.
> 
> View attachment 253812


wow this is beautiful,,, more please


----------



## PJM (Feb 15, 2022)

I loved driving that winding road.  Enjoy time there.

Lovely photo too.


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 15, 2022)

Looks like a shot for another Century. Very nice!


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 16, 2022)

One of the things about landscape photography is often the lack of scale. 

Yes you know it is a mountain or valley or so other feature, and it is big; but the camera often falls short when it come to capturing size. So here are two more shots from the SD Badlands.   




If you look close on the upper right you can see cars on the overlook parking lot.



Here are some visitors getting a closer look.

Just from personal preference, I like to add an old time feel to formations that took millenniums to form.


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 16, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Looks like a shot for another Century. Very nice!


Yes.    I love the processing on this one.


----------



## slat (Feb 20, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------

